

Ask HN: Any advice for a developer wanting to work in SF? - enfoiro

Hi to the HN community.<p>I'm a french engineer willing to work in SF because i love to travel, explore new cultures and meeting people and above all i love to code and work on exciting projects that challenges me every single day and from which i can learn, and i think SF might be a good place to stop by.<p>So I'm soliciting your help for finding the best position/project/company I can work for.<p>And for that I asks you if you have any advice on how to prepare myself applying for jobs. 
I heard that resumes companies wants are not the same than Europeans ones.<p>This is a link to my resume I've made in English http://www.scribd.com/doc/55254341/CYResume , what do you think of it ?<p>And do you think that open source projects are a requirement for most companies ? A blog ?<p>Do i have to meet all these requirements before applying ?<p>Thanks in advance<p>Ps: If some of you are interested by my profile, don't hesitate to contact me.
======
mindfulbee
I would recommend checking out some other start ups that may be of interest to
you. You should try attending one of the tech meet ups:
<http://www.meetup.com/sfnewtech/>

~~~
enfoiro
The only problem is that I'm currently working in France, so it will be hard
for me to go to SF before 2 months, but it's one idea to keep in mind, my plan
was to apply from here, maybe doing some skype conferences, and spending 1 or
2 weeks to do some interviews.

Thanks for the idea.

~~~
mindfulbee
I see! What type of companies are you looking for? Or are you looking for
startups?

good luck =)

------
petervandijck
Open source projects and a blog are very helpful. As are personal projects and
such.

Your resume:

1\. the English is bad ("I want to work in a placewhere I am able to put into
practice my knowledge"). Improve. You can't have bad English in your resume.
The French "accent" isn't helping, it'll just make people wince.

2\. Introductory paragraph: you talk about YOU, but who cares what you want?
You should talk about how you can help a company. What kind of company do you
want to work in?

3\. Your latest job looks interesting, put more interesting details about it
in your resume.

------
pclark
If you have a degree, millions of startups will hire you.

NowMov are looking for engineers and willing to do H1B transfer, for example.

~~~
enfoiro
Actually, i have one. It's good news for me :) Thanks, I will look for NowMov,
but I have no H1b already, I have to find a company being able to sponsor my
visa.

~~~
pclark
NowMov have said in the past they will sponsor H1B. My friend Fahd works for
them: <https://twitter.com/#!/fahdoo>

------
mickeyben
I've worked with Chris at two positions in the past, I totally recommend him,
he's a great guy and a good ruby developer.

------
StuffMaster
I'm no expert, but your resume looks fine to me. Skills and experience are the
most important things.

~~~
enfoiro
Thanks, it's reassuring.

------
enfoiro
clickable link for my resume

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/55254341/CYResume>

~~~
joeconway
It looks like you've used latex for this, would you mind sharing the template?
It looks fantastic!

~~~
enfoiro
Actually I've used and modified a friend's template ( _mickeyben_ ), so I
think he should take all the credits for it.

He will publish it on Github this weekend, I will share you the link as soon
as he publish it.

~~~
joeconway
merci :)

------
xutopia
Where is your Github profile?

~~~
enfoiro
<https://github.com/enfoiro>

